
Ask HN: Tool to follow or favorite HN users? - cdvonstinkpot
So far, I just bookmark the respective &quot;&#x2F;user?id=&quot; URL, but I still have to periodically check their submissions manually. Would be nice if there were a Chrome extension or Greasemonkey script. Anyone else do this?
======
miles
Hacker News RSS feeds "provides custom, realtime RSS feeds for Hacker News",
including for user posts and comments:

[https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/)

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Fantastic! Thanks...

------
tradersam
Just curious, why do you "follow" HN users?

Personally, HN is where the content is the most important thing, usually
disregarding the poster, but I'm interested in your view.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
I haven't been doing it long, but it came to mind after noticing a user with a
ton of karma & being interested in many of their previous submissions. Then I
realized I'd seen patterns before when reading other users' submissions-
someone with lots of AI/ML -related stuff for example. But I never bookmarked
them so I feel like I'll miss out on others' themed contributions unless I
bookmark & look regularly.

